# River Thames wild camps.



## sydnsue

Does anyone know of any suitable wild camps on the banks of the Thames? There used to be a small rural car park west of London but I can't remember where and there are none in the POI. We just fancy a relaxing day or 2 watching the swans and the boats go by.


----------



## izwozral

Have a look around Southend-on-Sea, there are some locations showing on the POI map.


----------



## Tookey

There is a carpark next to the Thames in Molesey next to Hurst Park estate and its only a mile walk to Hampton Court Palace. Apologies but I don't  know how to link a google map image but the road is Sadlers Ride and there is a Hurst Park Public Toilet icon thingy on google maps. Unsure about restrictions as haven't been there for a long time.


----------



## harrow

Tookey said:


> There is a carpark next to the Thames in Molesey next to Hurst Park estate and its only a mile walk to Hampton Court Palace. Apologies but I don't  know how to link a google map image but the road is Sadlers Ride and there is a Hurst Park Public Toilet icon thingy on google maps. Unsure about restrictions as haven't been there for a long time.



https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...178ac5c63ea1512!8m2!3d51.4097312!4d-0.3614521


----------



## TJBi

harrow said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...178ac5c63ea1512!8m2!3d51.4097312!4d-0.3614521


There is a 2.1m height barrier that can be swung across the access. Opening and closing times are posted but not legible in Google Streetview.


----------



## Tim120

I suppose it would be prudent to ask where on the Thames roughly would you like to go?


----------



## Robmac

Tim120 said:


> I suppose it would be prudent to ask where on the Thames roughly would you like to go?



Fair question Tim, it's a big old river! Although they have hinted at west of London but there is still a lot of Thames to go.

I would pick a different river as the Thames is quite popular for Swan watching/gongoozling.


----------



## wildebus

I was thinking same as Tim 

I will add that the Thames is indeed a big old river and bear in mind quite a few miles of it is within the London's Congestion Area, the Low Emissions Zone and the Ultra Low Emissions Zone so that "Wild Camping"spot could be potentially quite pricey if you anywhere (I think?) within the M25


----------



## Dezi

If you can venture a bit farther then the thames  between Reading and Abingdon offers several spots.

Dezi


----------



## jagmanx

For during the day ONLY
Then camp somewhere and then as has been suggested Abingdon
Henley-on-Thames RG9 1BF, United Kingdom
Also a car park near Boultersl lock Maidenhead Daytime and height barrierrr and walk ro Raw  mill island
Jenners Carpark appears to have no height barriier https://goo.gl/maps/XvHoboHfiKCrMasS7
Avoiding weekends of course.
We have stayed here 1 night    https://goo.gl/maps/rUUT18xfCAdgXpXJ7   Cookham
It is still on the POis
finally  LECHLADE


----------



## jagmanx

And Bourne end Park in Cummunity centre ans walk as shown








						Bourne End Community Centre to Cookham
					






					goo.gl
				



Then a bit further


----------



## sydnsue

izwozral said:


> Have a look around Southend-on-Sea, there are some locations showing on the POI map.


Thanks for that but we were looking more for the river rather than the estuary.


----------



## sydnsue

harrow said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...178ac5c63ea1512!8m2!3d51.4097312!4d-0.3614521


Thanks. Almost perfect but the barrier has opening and closing times, which usually means you get kicked out when the man comes to lock up. Barriers with closing times are usually there to stop overnighting. The trouble with an area like this is that if we get kicked out late evening, there's nowhere to go.


----------



## sydnsue

Tim120 said:


> I suppose it would be prudent to ask where on the Thames roughly would you like to go?


I left it open because I doubt there is much choice. Ideally it would be on the upper reaches where the leisure boats potter along. We have hired cruisers several times which is lovely but expensive, hence I thought it would be nice to spend some time on the banks instead.


----------



## sydnsue

wildebus said:


> I was thinking same as Tim
> 
> I will add that the Thames is indeed a big old river and bear in mind quite a few miles of it is within the London's Congestion Area, the Low Emissions Zone and the Ultra Low Emissions Zone so that "Wild Camping"spot could be potentially quite pricey if you anywhere (I think?) within the M25


I wasn't expecting anywhere within London. It would be nice but I'm sure, impossible. Even caravan parks are rare which don't interest us anyway.


----------



## sydnsue

jagmanx said:


> For during the day ONLY
> Then camp somewhere and then as has been suggested Abingdon
> Henley-on-Thames RG9 1BF, United Kingdom
> Also a car park near Boultersl lock Maidenhead Daytime and height barrierrr and walk ro Raw  mill island
> Jenners Carpark appears to have no height barriier https://goo.gl/maps/XvHoboHfiKCrMasS7
> Avoiding weekends of course.
> We have stayed here 1 night    https://goo.gl/maps/rUUT18xfCAdgXpXJ7   Cookham
> It is still on the POis
> finally  LECHLADE


Thanks jagmanx. Boulters Lock car park is way back from the river. Same with Cookham. Jenners car park has gates that lock 30 minutes before sunset. I will have a scan of Lechlade but I didn't hold out much hope of anywhere urban. I was hoping someone may know of a small track or small parking area in a quiet area in the countryside that hasn't even made it to the POIs. I know it's a long shot but you never know. I seem to remember there used to be a POI on here that was big enough for maybe 6 cars and was literally on the river bank, but I have scanned the POIs and it is no longer listed so I imagine it has been removed for one of many reasons. If we ever have another Thames boating holiday, I shall spend every day checking for any likely spots


----------



## sydnsue

Dezi said:


> If you can venture a bit farther then the thames  between Reading and Abingdon offers several spots.
> 
> Dezi


I checked that region but there is nothing alongside the river, not in the POIs at any rate, unless you know of a little bolt hole


----------



## Canalsman

sydnsue said:


> Thanks jagmanx. Boulters Lock car park is way back from the river. Same with Cookham. Jenners car park has gates that lock 30 minutes before sunset. I will have a scan of Lechlade but I didn't hold out much hope of anywhere urban. I was hoping someone may know of a small track or small parking area in a quiet area in the countryside that hasn't even made it to the POIs. I know it's a long shot but you never know. I seem to remember there used to be a POI on here that was big enough for maybe 6 cars and was literally on the river bank, but I have scanned the POIs and it is no longer listed so I imagine it has been removed for one of many reasons. If we ever have another Thames boating holiday, I shall spend every day checking for any likely spots



Try RA Aston which is north east of Henley.

I suspect this is the spot you mean.


----------



## Canalsman

There is also CR Bablock Hythe to the west of Oxford.


----------



## sydnsue

Canalsman said:


> Try RA Aston which is north east of Henley.
> 
> I suspect this is the spot you mean.


Hi Canalsman, perfect. I think Bablock must be the one I saw on here before. I obviously did not scroll west enough. They both look ideal although Aston looks like it could be a narrow approach. We have a 7.4m coach built. We already have too many window scratches from exploring. Have you been to either of these locations? I'm always aware of local resident's reactions.


----------



## Canalsman

No I haven't visited either.

With a vehicle your size I would suggest the Aston location is not suitable.

Bablock looks fine on Streetview.


----------



## jagmanx

Canalsman said:


> No I haven't visited either.
> 
> With a vehicle your size I would suggest the Aston location is not suitable.
> 
> Bablock looks fine on Streetview.


Yes Aston and roads to it certainly very undesirable in a large vehicle...particularly given the desire not to "Enhance" the scratches etc"
Some might say impossible !


----------



## jagmanx

Have you seen the film "Mission Impossibe".
Having worked and lived in Maidemhead for 40 years I offer

Even parking a  big vehicle is difficult
Any out of the way spots have poor access (eg Aston)
Things have got worse with height barriers
Whn my father (who died in 2001) lived locally we used to go out in the car most Sundays. OK  is was a wide car (Jag XJ60) but we had real difficulty trying to find "A park with a view"
We have a medium sized vehicle coachbuilt @6.5m...the South East of England is almost NoGo for casual overnights (IMO0
Yes a bit negative (or simpy realistic !) but as Sybil Fawlty used to say "I Know !"
As posted we did a simple overnight  (5pm to 8am)at Cookham Moor. As in the POI a walkers and dog walkers car-park.
Maybe NT and now probably height barriers (Maybe not as an Ice-cream van is on duty most weekends)

Good luck !


----------



## bartman

CR Buscot here


----------



## sydnsue

bartman said:


> CR Buscot here


Thanks bartman. Another possible.


----------



## harrow

If you don't mind paying for the carpark 









						Runnymede Pleasure Grounds Car Park  – Runnymede Borough Council
					

Directory of Council car parks




					www.runnymede.gov.uk
				




Its a large grass carpark right on the bank of the thames

https://www.visitsurrey.com/things-to-do/runnymede-pleasure-grounds-p1067391


----------



## jagmanx

harrow said:


> If you don't mind paying for the carpark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runnymede Pleasure Grounds Car Park  – Runnymede Borough Council
> 
> 
> Directory of Council car parks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.runnymede.gov.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a large grass carpark right on the bank of the thames
> 
> https://www.visitsurrey.com/things-to-do/runnymede-pleasure-grounds-p1067391


All day £6 is ok...but no overnighting.
Nice place to meet up for the day.
Lunch and dinner..then ????


----------



## sydnsue

harrow said:


> If you don't mind paying for the carpark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runnymede Pleasure Grounds Car Park  – Runnymede Borough Council
> 
> 
> Directory of Council car parks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.runnymede.gov.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a large grass carpark right on the bank of the thames
> 
> https://www.visitsurrey.com/things-to-do/runnymede-pleasure-grounds-p1067391


As jagmanx said, no overnight. Barriers are closed at night which always means everyone is kicked out.


----------



## SquirrellCook

Lechlade Riverside Car Park used to be a nice spot.  If you follow the Thames from Cricklade you'll find a lot of nice villages along it.  Oh I do miss living in civilization 
Lechlade Riverside Car Park - Google Maps


----------



## Boris7

Cholsey Marsh, don’t rock up too early, keep the awning in and don’t put up outdoor seating until the evening.


----------



## sydnsue

Boris7 said:


> Cholsey Marsh, don’t rock up too early, keep the awning in and don’t put up outdoor seating until the evening.


Thanks Boris. Another one to try out.


----------

